# Best way to crisp chicken skin once smoked?



## noprints (Apr 15, 2017)

Whats up All,

I have to smoke 4 chickens for Easter so I ran a test run last week. Spatchcocked, Slaughter house brine. The chicken came out nice and juicy, only thing I would like to change is a more crisp skin. I was thinking of putting it in the broiler for 5 or 10 minutes afterwards but that may dry the chicken. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 15, 2017)

Pull the birds at  145 then crisp on the grill in the broiler or 425 oven until the desired IT...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 15, 2017)

Or a screaming hot gas grill will work too!

Al


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 15, 2017)

Posted in error.


----------



## noprints (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## r2 builders (Apr 15, 2017)

What chamber temp are using?

r2


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 15, 2017)

I smoked/grilled three Chickens today as part of a larger Easter Feast

Three Spatchcocked chickens, rubbed with Montreal Chicken
Smoked for about an hour over Mesquite at 350'F
Finished on my gas grill for a great crispy skin.

I place the birds on the upper warming rack of my gas grill
Not sure what the air temp is, but I know the grate temp is 500'+
The skins crisp up real nice.

*Smoked/Grilled Chicken*














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Apr 15, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Apr 15, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Apr 15, 2017







*Money Shot*














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Apr 15, 2017


----------



## r2 builders (Apr 15, 2017)

You did a fantastic job on that poultry.

Kudos to you!

r2


----------



## heavyd4561 (Apr 23, 2017)

Try putting the bird unwrapped in the fridge for a few hours right before hitting the smoker. It helps get that skin crispy


----------

